# STOLEN BICYCLE ALERT -- Long Beach CA -- 2/5/17 -- JC Higgins Colorflow Ladies



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 6, 2017)

*This is a first at our CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride in the 10+ years we've been doing this ride - I can't stress enough to everyone - BRING A LOCK - something small - I call them a "Keep people honest lock" - just something to keep a bicycle from walking away by locking it to another riders bicycle - It's just devastating to come back to a empty spot where your well cared for prized bicycle was 

Well unfortunately a person needed this bicycle more than it's owner yesterday after our CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride - where the theme was "ride a ladies bicycle or wear a skirt" - The bicycle was in a line up of around 20 bicycles - some locked - some not - but since we were right next to the bicycles it seemed a impossible thought of someone walking away with one as we all ate lunch - I guess some of the group saw a odd "diversion" is what we are referring to it as now - when a light skinned black man in his early 20's laid his white with green headtube & green fender tipped modern beach cruiser bicycle down on the ground next to his target - the Colorflow - then he walked away & the people that saw him do this watched what his odd behavior was up to - well a second guy then grabbed the bicycle and went the other way - After the theft was clear - the first guy went back for his bicycle and left - about 10 minutes later the theft was realized when someone noticed the bike was not in the line up anymore - WTF - A**HOLE thieves are lurking & are opportunist who a getting more bold in their ways 

- Thieves don't think of anything but getting cash for all their wrong doings - flip quick - I doubt they even know values of what they grab - to them it's quick cash - PLEASE KEEP YOU EYES & EARS OPEN FOR THIS VERY UNIQUE ORIGINAL JC HIGGINS BICYCLE - This is one of the best in the hobby - Lets us all work together to find Martyn's bicycle - PLEASE CHECK YOUR LOCAL PAWN SHOPS _ THRIFT STORES _ BICYCLE SHOPS _ SWAPMEETS _ CAR SHOWS _ LOCAL NETWORKS _ BICYCLE FORUMS _ FACEBOOK _ CRAIGSLIST - This bicycle will turn up - not many around - If you see it just put another bicycle lock on it - call the police - the person with the bicycle is not necessarily the bike thief - they might be a good person who purchased it not knowing it was stolen - get the police involve & sort it out with them - grab the images of this bike for your smart phone or device so you can compare the nicks & scratches on the original paint & decals which will be proof it's the same bicycle - 

THANK YOU TO EVERYONE FOR YOUR HELP ON GETTING THE WORD OUT TO EVERYONE YOU KNOW - Ride Vintage - Frank 




 *


----------



## the2finger (Feb 6, 2017)

Good ol Long Beach


----------



## Fltwd57 (Feb 6, 2017)

Thanks for posting this Frank, and thanks again for everything yesterday and your continued efforts in getting the word out, very much appreciated. 

To be honest, I think you and the rest of our group were more upset than I was about the theft.. The moment I saw the empty space, I considered the bike gone forever, it really didn't bother me. I was more concerned about everyone's lunch getting cold! It seemed very odd that anyone would want to rip off a girls bike. As for locking them up, that's excellent advice.. Sometimes I do, sometimes I don't - This time I got complacent. 

Cold lunches aside, the one thing that did upset me was the fact that the lovely Liz and Luisa missed their chance to take the bike for a spin... Sorry ladies 

While it is a real bummer that this happened, in no way does it dampen my enthusiasm for vintage bicycles, collecting and riding with great friends! At the end of the day, it's just a bike. I have plenty of bikes and there will be more in the future. 

I really must thank all of you CABErs and Cyclone Coaster friends for all the thread comments, messages, calls and texts. This thing was all over social media within minutes and continues to be. The outpouring of support is quite overwhelming and extremely humbling. Thank you all so much!!!

Special thanks to Frank and Bernard for everything. Bernard has local PD and Sherrif connections and is hot on trail as we speak! If it shows up in Long Beach, Bernard and the LB crew will be the first to know. 

Thanks again to everyone for keeping your eyes open, I really means a lot and I appreciate everyone's efforts. 

The Cyclone Coaster ride was great as usual and it was really cool to see all the ladies bikes on display!

Look for me on the next ride and all future CC rides.. Maybe with a lock next time 
The Cyclone Coaster guys and gals are all wonderful and I could not be more privileged and honored to call a finer group of people my friends!!! 

Thank you everyone!!!

Martyn


----------



## Boris (Feb 6, 2017)

Thanks Frank for letting us know how easily this can happen to any one of us. This sad story will be a topic of discussion at our next Lucky Lab ride, and hopefully encourage some of us to bring along locks along with our bikes in the future. I for one, always felt they detract from our bikes when on display, but in view of the possible alternative, I'll deal with it. Again, so sorry Martyn. Glad you are able to see beyond the theft.


----------



## vincev (Feb 6, 2017)

Dave Marko said:


> Thanks Frank for letting us know how easily this can happen to any one of us. This sad story we'll be a topic of discussion at our next Lucky Lab ride, and hopefully encourage some of us to bring along locks along with our bikes in the future. I for one, always felt they detract from our bikes when on display, but in view of the possible alternative, I'll deal with it. Again, so sorry Martyn. Glad you are able to see beyond the theft.



Make sure you tell people where to put the chain and lock.I have see bikes with chain around the seat post,through the front wheel,etc.in Chicago and yes they got stolen.Thieves took the front wheel off a bike chained through the frame to a light pole and put in on the bike that had a chain through the front wheel on the same light pole.Made one complete bike and they were gone.


----------



## mike j (Feb 6, 2017)

Check out "Bait bike in the hood prank" on YouTube.


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Feb 6, 2017)

Cant trust no one these days...I was on this ride, my  first time.I didnt have a lock but i did have a watcher while i went inside Belmont Brewery because well, it is still Long Beach.Shady people all around.Lock time!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Feb 7, 2017)

I probably get naive living and riding in a small farm town. Most of the cops, and many people in town, know I build these bikes and I get used to parking them on main street, sometimes locked sometimes not. I usually do lock them up though but if I forget my lock I don't freak out and let it interfere with my fun.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 7, 2017)

*Martyn aka Fltwd57 - We have each others backs & I am here for my friends far & near always - Friends are family & you are family 

Martyn was seriously concerned about our food getting cold - I was like F*** THE FOOD - LETS FIND THE BIKE & THIEF !!  - I lost my appetite when I heard anyways so Martyn - Fordmike & myself for starters were on the hunt - We finally just went back to eat what we ordered & regroup as we were getting a hold of the local security patrol for the area & the Long Beach Police & I posted the theft right away on my FACEBOOK account while cycling day posted it here on the Cabe & I did too once I had more information - A definite reminder & wake up call for everyone -  You hate to hear of any theft - this one was too close to home - 

We are all a family of bicycle enthusiast here - It is times like this we can pull together & keep public awareness & find this bicycle again - We must look out for each other - no one wants to come home "empty handed" 

Yes a lock helps but it doesn't stop this from happening even when locked - but this was more than a bicycle sitting alone - This bicycle was taken from a group of bicycles that were lined up fairly tight together - with some locked some were not - Why that bicycle - seeing the uniqueness I think it was the worse choice - but the easiest to spot when it does turn up 

Thanks again for everyone for spreading the word across the country thanks to this site & social media - 

Share & beware - Ride Vintage Frank*


----------



## vincev (Feb 7, 2017)

partsguy said:


> I probably get naive living and riding in a small farm town. Most of the cops, and many people in town, know I build these bikes and I get used to parking them on main street, sometimes locked sometimes not. I usually do lock them up though but if I forget my lock I don't freak out and let it interfere with my fun.



Let me know when you ride that Radio bike to town without a lock.


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 7, 2017)

Any cameras present on the establishment or local businesses?


----------



## catfish (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 7, 2017)

No, we asked the proprietor, and they said their cameras didn't cover the sidewalk where the bikes were parked.


bobcycles said:


> Any cameras present on the establishment or local businesses?


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 7, 2017)

With every new post I keep hoping that it says the bike has been found and returned. I still have hope that it will be found. V/r Shawn


----------



## partsguy (Feb 7, 2017)

vincev said:


> Let me know when you ride that Radio bike to town without a lock.



Now THAT will be locked up AND not be left out of my sight. A thief will cut a lock cable easily to grab a bike that valuable. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 7, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> With every new post I keep hoping that it says the bike has been found and returned. I still have hope that it will be found. V/r Shawn



Me too...[emoji17]


----------



## kreika (Feb 7, 2017)

Another crack head beotch strikes again. May he be found face down in two inches of gutter water choking on that batwing. I'm so over the meth/heroin a$$holez that are ruining our society.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 15, 2017)

NEW PICS TO SHARE _ PLEASE SHARE WITH EVERYONE


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 15, 2017)

I've posted on both Facebook and instagram 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## kreika (Feb 17, 2017)

I posted in lost and found sfbayarea!


----------



## kreika (Feb 17, 2017)

And for sale area


----------



## halfatruck (Feb 18, 2017)

hopefully it will be found intact, before the parts, or bike are altered/changed to disguise it........


----------



## Fltwd57 (Feb 18, 2017)

Hopefully, whoever has the bike now is taking care of it and enjoying and admiring it as much as we do.

The news of the theft obviously affected a great many of you and I still really appreciate all your thoughts and comments. I was bummed that it ruined a nice day out for a bunch of great friends, but as I mentioned previously, I had written the bike off in my mind the moment it went missing. I don't expect to see it again and I'm not losing sleep over an old bike.

If by some miracle it does show up again, I think I'll just pass it along to one of our Cabe sisters who love and appreciate vintage girls bicycles..... Liz.... or Luisa.... or Desireé....


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 18, 2017)

Martyn for President!!!


----------



## John (Feb 18, 2017)

I does happen


Fltwd57 said:


> Hopefully, whoever has the bike now is taking care of it and enjoying and admiring it as much as we do.
> 
> The news of the theft obviously affected a great many of you and I still really appreciate all your thoughts and comments. I was bummed that it ruined a nice day out for a bunch of great friends, but as I mentioned previously, I had written the bike off in my mind the moment it went missing. I don't expect to see it again and I'm not losing sleep over an old bike.
> 
> If by some miracle it does show up again, I think I'll just pass it along to one of our Cabe sisters who love and appreciate vintage girls bicycles..... Liz.... or Luisa.... or Desireé....




It does happen!
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/need-info-on-this-bike-1958-western-flyer.54111/#post-320702


----------



## catfish (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Fltwd57 (Feb 18, 2017)

catfish said:


> View attachment 424337



LMFAO!!!


----------



## Fltwd57 (Feb 18, 2017)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Martyn for President!!!




Come to think of it Joe, that could actually be a reeeeeally bad idea....


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 18, 2017)

You know, Martyn is a bit of a quiet type, and now he pulls a Ren and Stimpy reference...lol...truly hope you get her back...


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 18, 2017)

My favorite Ren & Stimpy episode is the nerve ending episode.


----------



## Boris (Feb 18, 2017)

old hotrod said:


> You know, Martyn is a bit of a quiet type, and now he pulls a Ren and Stimpy reference.




Not only that, but it appears as if he's brewing up some sort of plan for a girl fight if this bike actually turns up again.


----------



## keith kodish (Feb 18, 2017)

Trust me on this,we've got our eyes peeled. I'm a vendor at Long Beach this weekend, spaces 39,& 40, & this is one of several bikes on my watch list. I was fortunate enough to get a line on my 37/38;Shelby Traveler, that was stolen about 7 years ago. I finally got these parts,and am getting the rest back next week. Never,say,never. 










Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Feb 18, 2017)

P.S.my facebook bike page, Left Coast Cycles has this posted up in Ventura County, too. I hope WE get YOUR bike back.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fltwd57 (Feb 18, 2017)

You guys are the best!! Thank you again for ALL your efforts, very much appreciated!! 

P.S. Glad your bike is coming back Keith, that's great!


----------



## keith kodish (Feb 18, 2017)

7 years. I'm stunned.  Bot many,equipped like mine. Aluminum Shelby/Maccauley fenders,aluminum delta mouse tail light,aluminum delta/Shelby torpedo hornlight, factory new departure dd hub/2 speed,horizontal lobdell seat,torrington 15's, chrome shelby guard, original paint,...yikes. Found,in the same town,all these years later.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloonatic (Feb 18, 2017)

First, as my Italian Nana would say (when money or something of value was stolen)... "I hope they use it on hospital bills!" 

Second, Fltwd57 I SO appreciate your attitude about it... not vindictive, not wishing ill on those who stole your bike, or being twisted about it.. only letting it go. It's a spiritual attitude that benefits you and others.. it's so much energy to be angry or vengeful... thank you for having and sharing that attitude. To err is human... to forgive divine.  

And finally, my favorite Ren & Stimpy episode? Season II, episode 7... Stimpy's First Fart. I know, infantile potty humor, but damn funny and I think banned from airing... like so many others I suppose.

Peace out.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 18, 2017)

Naw!
You guys are being too kind.
One of my favorite comedy skits, is when Eddie Murphy talks about the new cars with voice activated command.
He's says that where he's from, the voice activated command says,
"While you were gone, someone stole your battery.
I say we go get the mother fuc)/er!"


----------



## Fltwd57 (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## THE STIG (Jun 28, 2017)

Sahweet !.....someone need a set of knee caps now?


----------



## Fltwd57 (Jun 28, 2017)

Naw... No lynch mob required. It ended up in the hands of an innocent party, who was more than happy to see the bike returned home.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 28, 2017)

Fltwd57 said:


> View attachment 488765



Did you find it?


----------



## Fltwd57 (Jun 28, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Did you find it?




Eagle-eyed CABEr, Vic @Zuni13 found it for us..

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/st...ca-2-5-17-jc-higgins-colorflow-ladies.104831/


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 28, 2017)

Fltwd57 said:


> Vic @Zuni13 found it for us..
> 
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/st...ca-2-5-17-jc-higgins-colorflow-ladies.104831/



*PICS????? HOW IS SHE?????? DETAILS?????? WHO'S BUTT DO WE HAVE TO KICK?????*


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 28, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> *PICS????? HOW IS SHE?????? *




post #38


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 28, 2017)

THE STIG said:


> post #38



Sorry...got a lil excited. Just saw Chris' post asking if she had been found. AWESOME!!!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 28, 2017)

Dave Marko said:


> Not only that, but it appears as if he's brewing up some sort of plan for a girl fight if this bike actually turns up again.



Sweet, when is the girl fight! Lol!


----------



## Fltwd57 (Jun 28, 2017)

Birdzcad64 said:


> Sweet, when is the girl fight! Lol!




Stay tuned for the upcoming "Wrestlemania '17"


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 28, 2017)

Fltwd57 said:


> Vic @Zuni13 found it for us..
> 
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/st...ca-2-5-17-jc-higgins-colorflow-ladies.104831/




Ah, now I'm starting to see...but there were two different threads for this?


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 28, 2017)

Fltwd57 said:


> Naw... No lynch mob required. It ended up in the hands of an innocent party, who was more than happy to see the bike returned home.




That's how I got Germaine back (except that guy I actually met and he was very concerned about the status of his probation, turned out to be honorable when he said he'd leave it behind the police station for them and let them know anon-like). Funny how that worked out.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 28, 2017)

Wow!
That is awesome!
Congrats, Martyn.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 28, 2017)

@Fltwd57


----------



## None (Jun 28, 2017)

So glad she's safe and sound!  @Fltwd57 you've been so gracious throughout this entire journey. Kudos to your kind spirit!


----------



## Fltwd57 (Jun 29, 2017)

Thank you @Desireé


----------



## Zuni13 (Jun 29, 2017)

Retrouvailles!
It was a good day, @Fltwd57


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 29, 2017)

I'd love to hear the story on the retrieval of this bike! Glad to see it came back safe and sound. V/r Shawn


----------



## Fltwd57 (Jun 29, 2017)

See the "Stolen Bicycle Found" story posted by Frank @cyclonecoaster.com  here.... 

http://www.cyclonecoaster.com

Thanks Frank!


----------



## Boris (Jun 29, 2017)

YAY!!!!!! So will donating (girl fight) that bike to one of the women on this site, go something like this?


----------



## None (Jun 30, 2017)

Dave Marko said:


> YAY!!!!!! So will donating (girl fight) that bike to one of the women on this site, go something like this?




 hahahaha!


----------

